# Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.



## lute (29. März 2015)

Hallo, ich würde wärend der Schonzeit gerne auf das Feedern ausweichen. Habe leider 0 Erfahrung und nur wenig Vorstellung. 

Es soll auf Barbe gehen im Rhein, Ziel des Köders ist der Hauptstrom. 
Ich wollte mir dafür 1-2 Feederruten kaufen, allerdings weiß ich nicht welche, da ich keine Ahnung habe, wie viel WG ich ausbringen muss. 
Ich vermute mal, wenn die Montage im Hauptstrom vernünftig liegen bleiben soll, bestimmt mindestens 200 gramm? Rutenempfehlung erwünscht! Desweiteren frage ich mich, wie ich nun Gewicht an die Montage bringe? 
Blei und Futterkorb getrennt oder Futterkorb mit Blei? Wie sieht dann am Ende eine vernünftige Montage aus, die solch einem Gewicht standhält und sich im Hauptstrom nicht ständig verdrallt?


Ich danke euch für das beantworten meiner Fragen und bin auch für weitere Tipps dankbar.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Die meisten verwenden hier einfach unheimlich schwere Feederruten (Heavy Feeder), entsprechend schwer bebleibte Futterkörbe und bieten das ganze an einer Feedergum-Montage an. Feedergum ist, wie der Name suggeriert, ein gummiartiges Material, welches einen Federeffekt beim Auswurf gewährleistet, sodass deine Schnur nicht reißt, wenn du einen sehr schweren Korb bei eingeclippter Schnur ausbringst. 

Wird in der Anschaffung nicht allzu kompliziert, würde dich an dieser Stelle noch auf ein Video auf YouTube hinweisen, "Barben im Strom" von und mit Kai Chaluppa. Das ist glaube ich recht aufschlussreich für dich.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte weiterhelfen.

Besten Gruß


----------



## Trollwut (29. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Wenn es nicht unbedingt Feedern sein muss, kannst du auch einfach deine Spinnruten benutzen, eine Mono auf die Rolle ziehen, Selbsthakmontage aus dem Karpfenbereich verwenden (Youtube, google - gibts 10000 Antworten dazu) und Barben fangen.
Halibuttpellet draufhängen und ab in die Strömung. So fangen wir momentan.

Kostet in der Anschaffung wesentlich weniger, da sich dazu wie gesagt auch sehr gut die Spinnruten nutzen lassen


----------



## feederbrassen (29. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Krallenfutterköbe und eine Schlaufenmontage.
Ich wage aber zu bezweifeln das du die im Strom zum halten bekommst.:q
In der Strömungskante reicht für Barben aber auch .
Wichtig ist kiesieger Boden  .
Siehste aber in dem voher gepostetem Vid.
http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Angeln/...geln_Teil3.pdf


----------



## lute (29. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Ja, kiesiger Boden war mir schon bekannt. 
Man hört von den meisten Experten ja immer, dass Futterkorb Pflicht sei und der Haupstrom am besten ist. Strömungskante fällt für mich eigentlich sowieso flach, da ich diese Art der Angfelei nicht alleine betreiben kann und 4 Ruten an der Buhnenspitze schwer werden dürften. Da bleibt nur der Hauptstrom. Der schwerste Futterkorb den ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, bringt es auf 110 gramm. Scheint mir noch ein bisschen leicht. Bringt die Schlaufenmontage denn nicht ständig Schnurverdreher mit sich? Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die sich sauber legt.


----------



## feederbrassen (29. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Du musst nur bis in den Bereich kommen wo der Übergang zum Flussbett ist.
In dieser Kante wird gefischt.
Weiter kann man muss aber nicht.
Musst nur noch schwerere Körbe fischen.

Die Schlaufenmontage läuft zudem sehr zuverlässig.
Zwingend notwendig ist aber das du mit Clip fischt.
Das Futter soll ja auch schließlich immer an der selben Stelle zu liegen kommen.
Ganz wichtig für Barben ,ist viel Lebendfutter,Caster usw..


----------



## lute (29. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Flussbettkante, das leuchtet ein. Würde eigentlich auch ein Anti Tangle aus Metall gehen, wenn an dem Korb ein Gummie zum einhängen ist?


----------



## feederbrassen (29. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Würde ich von abraten.
Durch das Metallröhrchen ist bei schweren Körben Schnurbruch vorprogrammiert.
Hab ich ganz am Anfang mal gemacht.|rotwerden :q


----------



## u-see fischer (29. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



lute schrieb:


> Ja, kiesiger Boden war mir schon bekannt.
> 
> Der schwerste Futterkorb den ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, bringt es auf 110 gramm.



Schau mal bei FP in Reisholz oder Krings auf der Ackerstr., bin mir sicher dort schon schwerere Futterkörbe als 110g gesehen zu haben.

Meine größte Barbe mit 82cm habe ich in Düsseldorf mit einer Feederrute mit einem WG von ca. 80g gefangen. Bin aber auch im Vorfeld viele Stellen (besonders abgelegene Stellen) abgelaufen und habe mir ein Bild der Strömungsverhältnisse und der Bodenbeschaffenheit gemacht.

Am Rhein nur Schlaufenmontage.


----------



## Andal (29. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Im Rhein brauchts zum Feedern, so ab und an mal, eigentlich gar keine Feederrute. Da tut es jeder lange Stock, der die nötigen Gewichte wirft. Besser gehts natürlich mit der passenden Rute. Wobei ich Feeder-Neulingen dringend von mehr als einer Rute gleichzeitig zu fischen abrate. Das wird sonst alles mögliche an Grundangeln, aber bestimmt kein zielgerichtetes Feedern!


----------



## feederbrassen (29. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Keiner der ernsthaft feedert,fischt mit mehr als einer Rute. 
Einfach weil es nicht anders geht.


----------



## Fr33 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Abend,

 die o.g. Aussage mit dem Feedergum muss ich etwas korrigieren. Beim Wurf hilft das Zeug gar nicht.... im Gegenteil. Es federt sogar etwas die Beschleunigung beim Wurf. Feedergum soll bei besonders schweren Körben den Schock-Moment beim Biss oder beim Drill abfedern. Wenn ein starker Fisch im Drill ist, und der Korb durch das Kopfschütteln oder beim Aufsetzen in eine andere Richtung als das Vorfach geht, kann das Vorfach einfach durch knallen. Feedergum soll das verhindern! 

 Ich feedere ebenfalls am Rhein aber bei Hessen. Ich verwende die gute alte Schlaufenmontage eig nur bis max 120Gr Körbe. Alles was drüber geht, wird mit Feedergum Zwischenstück gefischt. Ich brauche hier also starkes Gerät. Ne 420cm Feederrute mit einem WG von 200Gr und mehr. Ne 6000er - 10.000er Rolle. 25er Mono und Vorfächer die nicht unter 0,20mm gehen. Alles andere hat nicht funktioniert.

 Am Niederrhein gibt's aber mehr Kiesbänke etc., damit auch etwas ruhigere Bereiche in denen Barben sind.


----------



## Trollwut (29. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich dringend von mehr als einer Rute gleichzeitig zu fischen abrate. Das wird sonst alles mögliche an Grundangeln, aber bestimmt kein zielgerichtetes Feedern!



Hab das mal korrigiert. :m Eine Feederrute, die man aktiv fischt, und eine "tote" Rute. Mit Boilie, Methodfeeder o.Ä. Irgendwas, was halt nur in die Hand genommen werden muss, wenn sich was aufgehängt hat


----------



## Andal (29. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich Feeder-Neulingen dringend von mehr als einer Rute gleichzeitig zu fischen abrate. Das wird sonst alles mögliche an Grundangeln, aber bestimmt kein zielgerichtetes Feedern!





Trollwut schrieb:


> Hab das mal korrigiert. :m Eine Feederrute, die man aktiv fischt, und eine "tote" Rute. Mit Boilie, Methodfeeder o.Ä. Irgendwas, was halt nur in die Hand genommen werden muss, wenn sich was aufgehängt hat



Ich möchte aber nicht, dass meine Sätze korrigiert werden. Denn die beiden Sätze richten sich ausdrücklich an Neulinge in dieser Materie.

Danke!


----------



## feederbrassen (29. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Da der TE ja in höhe D dorf  auf Barben fischen will würde ich das mit einer zweiten Rute lieber lassen.

Die Barben steigen hier sehr heftig ein und es könnte sein das er den Biß noch sieht und die Rute sich gen Rhein dabei verabschiedet.:vik:


----------



## Andal (29. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da der TE ja in höhe D dorf  auf Barben fischen will würde ich das mit einer zweiten Rute lieber lassen.



Und da es hier um den TE geht, ist es auch absolut wenig zielführend, was irgendwer irgendwo anders macht.


----------



## feederbrassen (29. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Keiner der ernsthaft feedert,fischt mit mehr als einer Rute.
> Einfach weil es nicht anders geht.



Sag ich doch.:m


----------



## lute (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Hört sich ja alles sehr spannend an. Dann kaufe ich mir erst mal wohl nur eine Rute und versuche mein Glück.


----------



## Inni (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Moin,

da ich auch Neuling in der Materie bin, häng ich mich mal hier mit rein.




zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> wenn du einen sehr schweren Korb bei eingeclippter Schnur ausbringst.



- Verstehe ich das richtig, das die Schnur in den Clip der Spule eingehangen wird, um die Wurfweite festzulegen? Reißt da nicht die Schnur am Clip und die Montage fliegt davon?




feederbrassen schrieb:


> In der Strömungskante reicht für Barben aber auch .



- Wir werden warscheinlich an der Elbe, Bereich Dresden, angeln. Ob es gezielt Barbe wird blaube ich bald nicht, hauptsache wir fangen überhaupt was, dann wird man sehen. Wenn wir dann an der *Strömungskante* ablegen, brauch man keine HeavyFeeder, da reicht eine Rute mit 100g WG aus?


- Noch eine Frage zum Material: Wir waren eigentlich auf Raubfisch eingerichtet. Da nun noch Schonzeit in Sachsen ist und der Sohnemann leider in Brandenburg (Urlaub Ostern Spreewald & Himmelfahrt Havel) mit seinem Jugendfischereischein auf Raubfisch angeln darf, wird Feedern wohl eine Alternative werden.
Warum macht es beim feedern Sinn, besseres Material (bei Ruten) zu kaufen? Beim Spinnamgeln verstehe ich das, leichtere Ruten wegen permanenten Auswerfen, besserer kontakt zum aktiv geführten Köder.... Aber beim Feedern, auswerfen, liegen lassen, warten. Reicht da nicht auch ein 30,-€ Stock, der ebend 400g an statt 200g wiegt? Oder was sind die Unterschiede, das sich eine höhere Investition lohnen würde? 
Ich habe davon keinen Plan, Schein gerade erst gemacht, daher vielleicht die *komische* Frage.


Vielen Dank und Grüße,
Mario


----------



## zeitgeist91 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



Inni schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da ich auch Neuling in der Materie bin, häng ich mich mal hier mit rein.
> 
> ...



Genau da kommt das Feedergum ins Spiel, die Wucht vom Auswurf wird durch die starke Dehnbarkeit ausgesessen.


----------



## Fr33 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Genau da kommt das Feedergum ins Spiel, die Wucht vom Auswurf wird durch die starke Dehnbarkeit ausgesessen.





Schon mal geschrieben... das ist falsch! Feedergum wird zw. Vorfach und dem Gewicht (Korb) geschaltet, damit beim Biss oder beim Drill der Fisch beim kurzen Schockmoment (also wenn der Korb über den Boden schöleift usw.) das Vorfach nicht reisst! 


Anstelle vom Schnur in den Clip machen die Profis eine Schlaufe aus Feedergum und legen die über die Spule nach dem Auswurf... diese Schlaufe wird dann eingeclipst! Allerdings muss bei eingeclipster Schnur die Wurftechnik angepasst werden. Schaut euch mal dieses Video an.... da sieht man wie die Schnur in den Clip geht und mit nach hinten gehaltener Rute die Wucht abgefedert wird!


Hier im Video sieht man es wohl irgendwo:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd_Z4rONakA


----------



## zeitgeist91 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Schon mal geschrieben... das ist falsch! Feedergum wird zw. Vorfach und dem Gewicht (Korb) geschaltet, damit beim Biss oder beim Drill der Fisch beim kurzen Schockmoment (also wenn der Korb über den Boden schöleift usw.) das Vorfach nicht reisst!
> 
> 
> Anstelle vom Schnur in den Clip machen die Profis eine Schlaufe aus Feedergum und legen die über die Spule nach dem Auswurf... diese Schlaufe wird dann eingeclipst! Allerdings muss bei eingeclipster Schnur die Wurftechnik angepasst werden. Schaut euch mal dieses Video an.... da sieht man wie die Schnur in den Clip geht und mit nach hinten gehaltener Rute die Wucht abgefedert wird!
> ...


Ich selbst Fische mitunter auch die von mir beschriebene Variante, mag sein dass es unkonventionell ist, bei mir überwiegt aber ganz klar das Interesse daran, keine Körbe zu versenken. Schlechte Nebeneffekte konnte ich auch bislang nicht ausmachen.

Besten Gruß


----------



## feederbrassen (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Ich hänge die Schnur nur in den Clip ein.
Da reisst auch nichts am Clip oder sonstwo.

Und es wird ja wohl keiner mit der Power eines Distanzwurfes
abziehen wenn man nur auf 20 oder 30 m Fischt.#c

Beim auswerfen halte ich die Rute in 12 Uhr Position aus dem Handgelenk.
Der Korb geht in den Clip und ich feder das mit der Rute aus dem Hangelenk ab.
Fertig.


----------



## lute (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

ich werde das mal testen. ich habe beim dropshoten schon mit 20 gr. auswurfabrisse produziert, wenn die schnur irgendwo hängen geblieben ist. kann mir aber vorstellen, dass deine technik funktioniert.
scheint ja eine wissenschaft für sich zu sein, dass feedern auf barben. gehen grundeln eigentlich auf pellets? werde wahrscheinlich einen antigrundel köder benötigen. und wenn sie auf pellets gehen, welcher käse eignet sich dann am besten?


----------



## Inni (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Hi,

Super, danke für die Erklärungen #6

Hat noch jemand eine Antwort zu meiner Materialfrage?



> - Wir werden warscheinlich an der Elbe, Bereich Dresden, angeln. Ob es  gezielt Barbe wird blaube ich bald nicht, hauptsache wir fangen  überhaupt was, dann wird man sehen. Wenn wir dann an der  *Strömungskante* ablegen, brauch man keine HeavyFeeder, da reicht eine  Rute mit 100g WG aus?
> 
> 
> - Noch eine Frage zum Material: Wir waren eigentlich auf Raubfisch  eingerichtet. Da nun noch Schonzeit in Sachsen ist und der Sohnemann  leider in Brandenburg (Urlaub Ostern Spreewald & Himmelfahrt Havel)  mit seinem Jugendfischereischein auf Raubfisch angeln darf, wird Feedern  wohl eine Alternative werden.
> ...


----------



## Fr33 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Der Trick bei schweren Körben ist einfach dass man nach dem Wurf die Rute einfach steil nach oben hält bzw. leicht über Kopf nach hinten(alternativ geht auch die Rute seitlich zu halten) und die Rute dabei eher locker hält. Sobald die Wucht des Korbes auf den Clip/ Feedergum Schlaufe trifft klappt die Rute quasi nach vorne und federt das Gewicht ab. Würdest du voll dagegen halten knallt dir der Korb die Hauptschnur durch!


Hier kann man die Wurftechnik mal sehen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXcZlZzi38A


(ab 14:26min)


----------



## feederbrassen (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Man hat schnell raus wieviel Kraft man einsetzen muß
das die Montage gerade in den Clip geht.

Zumal es ja doch meist um Gewichte ab 120g + geht.

Vorher vielleicht mal üben ob du im Notfall auch schnell aus dem Clip rauskommst wenn du Schnur nachgeben musst.
Dazu ist es sinnvoll vorher zu wissen wieviel Kurbelumdrehungen du draussen fischst.
Auch wenn mal eine Montage wegen Muscheln oder anderem Zeugs abreisst.


----------



## Fr33 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Ich zähle da z.b die Kurbelumdrehungen  Falls ich den Clip mal lösen muss, markiere ich vorher die Schnur mit nem Edding 950 an der Stelle ...


----------



## feederbrassen (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



Inni schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand eine Antwort zu meiner Materialfrage?



Nur zur Orientierung : 
Hier am Niederrhein fischen wir Ruten die ca.150g gut werfen können.
Länge liegt zwischen 4,20 und 4,50 m.
Das reicht aber aus um auch noch 180er Körbe ,,gefühlvoll" 
auf den Platz zu bringen.
Krallenfutterkörbe sparen zudem Gewicht ein.
Auch sind die Ruten nicht zu hart so das auch noch Brassen und co noch Spass machen.


----------



## feederbrassen (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich zähle da z.b die Kurbelumdrehungen  Falls ich den Clip mal lösen muss, markiere ich vorher die Schnur mit nem Edding 950 an der Stelle ...



:q Mir reicht nur Zählen.
Vom Gefühl her weis ich nach einem Neuaufbau o.a.wie weit ich raus muss und korrigiere dann endsprechend  + oder -
und hänge wieder in den Clip ein.
Edding vergesse ich eh immer.|rolleyes


----------



## Trollwut (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



lute schrieb:


> ich werde das mal testen. ich habe beim dropshoten schon mit 20 gr. auswurfabrisse produziert, wenn die schnur irgendwo hängen geblieben ist. kann mir aber vorstellen, dass deine technik funktioniert.
> scheint ja eine wissenschaft für sich zu sein, dass feedern auf barben. gehen grundeln eigentlich auf pellets? werde wahrscheinlich einen antigrundel köder benötigen. und wenn sie auf pellets gehen, welcher käse eignet sich dann am besten?










Noch Fragen? 

Aber meistens is den Grundeln da wo die Barben stehn die Strömung zu stark, deswegen hält sich das doch sehr in Grenzen.


----------



## Andal (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Manchmal hilft es auch, wenn der Prophet selber zum Berg geht. Will heißen, dass man sich brachiale Würfe schon bei der Wahl des Angelplatzes sparen kann. Man muss nicht unbedingt am Gleithang sitzen und "meilenweit" werfen. Man kann auch den gegenüberliegenden Prallhang, die Außenseite der Kurve wählen und mit einem popeligen Pendelwurf den Fuss der Packlage, das tiefe, gut strömende Wasser und die Barben erreichen. Das ist zwar bei weitem nicht so spektakulär, aber bisweilen sehr effektiv!


----------



## feederbrassen (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Wobei ein Pendelwurf die Gefahr von tüddel birgt und mir zu ungenau ist.
Meistens reichen aber ca 20m aus ,wenn nicht gerade im Buhnenfeld gefischt wird.

@Trollwut ,abenteuerlich anmutende Montage.

Was die Grundeln angeht : Denen ist es hier pups wie stark die Strömung ist.
Weg vom Packwerk und sandiger ,besser kiesiger Grund,dann hält sich das mit dem Kroppzeug auch in Grenzen.


----------



## Trollwut (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> @Trollwut ,abenteuerlich anmutende Montage.



Ironie wegen dem Sitz des Hakens an der Grundel oder Ernst gemeint. Wenn ernst, weshalb? ;+



Andal schrieb:


> Manchmal hilft es auch, wenn der Prophet selber zum Berg geht.



Ist leider nicht überall möglich. Zb an der Staustufe kannste halt nich auf das Wehr rauflatschen #6


----------



## Andal (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Staustufen sind am Niederrhein eher dünn gesät!


----------



## feederbrassen (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ironie wegen dem Sitz des Hakens an der Grundel oder Ernst gemeint. Wenn ernst, weshalb? ;+



Kann man wegen der dicken Finger im Bild nicht richtig erkennen.:m

Schweres Karpfenblei ,Festblei ,gehe ich mal von aus und 
dahinter Futterkorb mit Vorfach direkt in Korbnähe ;+
Qusai Metheodfeeder - Montage#c

Hab ich so noch nie gesehen  aber wenn es fische fängt.|rolleyes


----------



## Fr33 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Das was Trollwut da hat ist ne Festblei Montage (halt mit Flussblei) was eher auf Karpfen gerichtet ist. Futterkorb etc. sehe ich da gar nicht


----------



## Trollwut (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kann man wegen der dicken Finger im Bild nicht richtig erkennen.:m
> 
> Schweres Karpfenblei ,Festblei ,gehe ich mal von aus und
> dahinter Futterkorb mit Vorfach direkt in Korbnähe ;+
> ...




Quatsch, nichts mit Futterkorb.
Einfach normale Karpfenmontage, mit der Karpfenrute.
Komplett ohne Futterkorb. Ist zwar nicht feedern, so fangen wir aber unsere Barben  |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## feederbrassen (30. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Ah,dann ist der vermeindliche Futterkorb der Köder.#q
Ich brauch ne neue Lesebrille.:q


----------



## lute (31. März 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

naja. ich werde am montag mal meine 2,70 meeresrute einpacken, mir noch ein paar körbe, futter und vorfächer kaufen und mein glück versuchen. vielleicht lege ich noch eine zweite rute passiv ohne korb mit pellet bestückt daneben passiv ab.


----------



## lute (1. April 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

jetzt hab ich doch noch eine frage. ich habe probehalber eine schlaufenmontage gebastelt und mußte feststellen, dass die schnur zwischen den beiden schlaufen kürzer ist als der teil, auf dem der futterkorb läuft. dabei wird der zug beim biss als erstes von schlaufe zu schlaufe übertragen und geht somit als erstes in die rute, lange bevor der futterkorb wiederstand ausüben kann. das ist dann doch keine selbsthakmontage oder doch?


----------



## Fr33 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Ne Schlaufenmontage ist auch KEINE Selbsthakmontage 


Sinn ist es, dass der Fisch beim Biss sich zuerst an der Zitterspitze bemerkbar macht, bevor der das Gewicht des Korbes spürt.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. April 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ne Schlaufenmontage ist auch KEINE Selbsthakmontage
> 
> 
> Sinn ist es, dass der Fisch beim Biss sich zuerst an der Zitterspitze bemerkbar macht, bevor der das Gewicht des Korbes spürt.




So ist es.

Im Rhein hängen sich die Fische meist von selbst ein,
was aber mit der Grundsätzlich anderen vorgehensweise bei der Nahrungsaufnahme im Fluss zu tun hat.
Unabhängig von der verwendeten Montage.


----------



## Fr33 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Meistens hängen sich die Fische im Strom auf. Aber nicht immer  Liegt aber wie von Feederbrassen geschrieben an der Kombi aus Beissverhalten, schwere der Futterkörbe/Blei und Widerstand der meist starken Feederruten.


Ich nehme eig nur noch die Rute beim Biss auf. Machen also keinen Anschlag!


----------



## ODS-homer (1. April 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



lute schrieb:


> ... lange bevor der futterkorb wiederstand ausüben kann. das ist dann doch keine selbsthakmontage oder doch?


es wird zu einer, wenn du keinen anhieb setzt und der fisch mit köder im maul abzieht.
meine größte barbe hat sich so gehakt, während ich grade an der grundrute am fummeln war|supergri


----------



## Darket (1. April 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mit der Schlaufenmontage meist einen guten Selbsthakeffekt hätte. Die Bissausbeute war sehr viel höher als wenn ich angeschlagen habe. Das hat mich auch ein wenig irritiert, aber zumindest immer dann, wenn ich viele Bisse bekommen habe, habe ich irgendwann aufgehört jeden anzuschlagen. Bin auch verwundert drüber, vielleicht mache ich irgendwas falsch, aber es hat funktioniert.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. April 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



Darket schrieb:


> habe ich irgendwann aufgehört jeden anzuschlagen. Bin auch verwundert drüber, vielleicht mache ich irgendwas falsch, aber es hat funktioniert.



Im Strom nur zügig Rute aufnehmen .
Die allermeisten Fische ziehen nach der Köderaufnahme sofort von dir weg.

Größere Brassen heben schonmal gerne den Korb an und kommen auf dich zu,selbst da würde ich ,im Strom, keinen richtigen Anschlag mehr setzen.
Durch die schweren Körbe sitzt der Haken bereits .


----------



## Fr33 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Ich hatte zwar 2014 ein Seuchen-Jahr, aber ich bin immer wieder begeistert wenn am Rhein ne gute Barbe einsteigt. Welche Vehemenz und Entschlossenheit da beim Biss aufkommt....


Wie aus dem Nichts wird die Spitze der Feeder runter gerissen und meist steht die ganze Rute wie ein gespannter Flitzebogen im Halter.....


----------



## D123J (2. April 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Deswegen gilt beim Barbenangeln:

Bloß nicht unbeaufsichtigt lassen. Schon ein paar Meter reichen und deine Rute geht baden...#q


----------



## Fr33 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



D123J schrieb:


> Deswegen gilt beim Barbenangeln:
> 
> Bloß nicht unbeaufsichtigt lassen. Schon ein paar Meter reichen und deine Rute geht baden...#q




Abhilfe schafft nur ne Freilaufrolle oder halt die Rute irgendwie zu verkeilen, dass die nicht weg kann!


----------



## Darket (6. April 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*



> Warum macht es beim Feedern Sinn, besseres Material (bei Ruten) zu kaufen? Beim Spinnamgeln verstehe ich das, leichtere Ruten wegen permanenten Auswerfen, besserer kontakt zum aktiv geführten Köder.... Aber beim Feedern, auswerfen, liegen lassen, warten. Reicht da nicht auch ein 30,-€ Stock, der ebend 400g an statt 200g wiegt? Oder was sind die Unterschiede, das sich eine höhere Investition lohnen würde?
> Ich habe davon keinen Plan, Schein gerade erst gemacht, daher vielleicht die *komische* Frage.


Gar nicht "komisch" Habe mir die Frage auch gestellt. Auf wärmstes Anraten meines Tackledealers habe ich mir vor einigen Monate eine Feederrute von Sensas zugelegt. Die Power MAster Feeder in 3,60m mit 150g Wurfgewicht. Habe mir jetzt kürzlich als ZWeitrute eine Hypron von DAM in 3,90m mit 120g in der Bucht geschossen. V.a. um sie wie hier beschrieben passiv auszulegen, aber auch zum suchen der Fische. Die Sensas hat 70 Euro gekostet und ist ein sehr feines Stöckchen für eine Rute mit so hohem Wurfgewicht. Der Verkäufer meinte noch er habe sich selbst in den A.... gebissen als sie die reingekriegt haben, weil er für seine nur unwesentlich besseren Ruten ein vielfaches bezahlt hätte. Die DAM dagegen ist ein richtiger Prügel. kopflastig ohne ende, gefühlt mindestens doppelt so schwer wie die andere und wenn der Fisch am anderen Ende nicht mindestens 30 cm groß ist und einen besonders kämpferischen Tag hat, besteht der Drill aus bloßem Einkurbeln. Die ist gut zum richtig weit rausfeuern, taugt aber ansonsten nicht so richtig viel. Würde ich nicht nochmal kaufen, während ich die Sensas uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann (bin aber auch kein Experte). Da macht der Preisunterschied echt ne Menge aus ohne dass es völlig astronomisch wird.


----------



## lute (6. April 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

So, war heute am Wasser. Die Schlaufenmontage hat super funktioniert, hatte nicht einmal Schnurgetüddels. Nur mußten wir durch das starke Hochwasser von Barbe auf Brassen im Buhnenfeld umschwenken. Das hat auch gut geklappt, den ersten hatten wir recht früh. Danach hat nichts mehr gebissen. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass wir die Fische überfüttert haben. Auf 2 Kilo Futter haben wir einen halben Liter Maden gekippt und einige Pellets. 
Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem und wir werden es demnächst mit etwas weniger groben Partikeln im Futter versuchen.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. April 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Hähä, nur anlocken und Interesse wecken bei den Fischen .
Nicht den Wanst vollstopfen.
Im Winter weniger gehaltvoll füttern.

Danke für die Rückmeldung #6


----------



## Darket (6. April 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Hab ich heute auch gemerkt. War an nem eher flachen Baggersee und dachte mir so langsam könnte ich etwas Mais (war auch Hakenköder) unters Futter mischen. War ne blöde Idee, als ich ohne Mais neu angemischt hatte, ist auch was passiert.


----------



## Fr33 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Feederanfänger, brauche einige Tips.*

Moin,


ich sags mal vorsichtig so, in einem Fluss wie dem Rhein kannst du dank der Schifffahrt und der Strömung gar nicht genug füttern. Spätestens nach dem 2. Schiff ist dein Futterplatz am Boden weg gespült worden.... Je näher man an der Fahrrinne angelt umso schneller ist der Effekt.


Im Stillwasser kann man schon mal die Fische überfüttern. Vorallem mit Zusätzen die zu schnell sättigen. z.B. zu Grobe Partikel wie Mais, Pellets, geschnittenen Würmern... aber auch Maden und Castern in zu großen Mengen. Wenn das Wasser wärmer ist und der Stoffwechsel entsprechend höher, ist dass dann nicht mehr so tragisch...


----------

